# Laptop won't pick up wireless broadband



## eiregal (25 Jun 2007)

I'm not particularly computer literate so bear with me!  I just got in wireless Eircom Broadband but my laptop is not picking up the connection.  It searches for available connections but says there's none around.  Is there a setting I need to change on my laptop to connect?


----------



## KalEl (25 Jun 2007)

Are the little green lights on the router green? Should be one saying DSL and one saying Internet and Wireless


----------



## 26cb (25 Jun 2007)

Very often there is a physical button/switch on your laptop that must be on to allow wireless to be detected. Has your laptop been connected to a wireless connection before ?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

On _Dells Fn+F2 _toggles the wireless adaptors radio on/off. 

Sometimes there can be clashes between _Windows _and third party wireless configuration/management tools which can cause problems.

To be honest it would be easier if you could get somebody with a bit of technical expertise to assist you because trying to diagnose such problems remotely can be tricky.


----------



## Blinder (25 Jun 2007)

Have you connected to this router before with a wireless connection? Either with another laptop or computer or wireless device?

If the suggestions in the posts above don't work, it is possible that you are not broadcasting the signal from the router. This would be for security reasons, so that only permitted connections are allowed. To change this you need to log onto the router and change the settings. You might need someone technically minded to do this.


----------



## eiregal (26 Jun 2007)

All the green lights are on on the router and are solid green. They weren't at first so a technician had to call and he sorted it. I wasn't there myself however when he called so didn't get to try the laptop with him there. I've checked all 'round the laptop and can't find a switch for the wireless. I'll have to call on a techy friend to sort me out I think! I've tried phoning Eircom's broadband support line but after holding for 45 minutes I lost patience and hung up.


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

What make is the laptop?


----------



## extopia (26 Jun 2007)

Have you configured a wireless network on your modem? Perhaps it's not broadcasting? Check the manual for configuration options, testing etc. You may have to hardwire your laptop to the router/modem using an ethernet cable to do this.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

As mentioned above - are you sure that the router has been configured properly (e.g. to configure/enable wireless _ethernet_) usually by first connecting to it via a wired _eithernet _or _USB _connection (setting your wired _ethernet IP _address details if necessary) and then connecting to the router configuration application (usually http://192.168.1.1 or something like that)?


----------



## z108 (26 Jun 2007)

Have you looked inside your control panel at all the options , installed the recommended software and also double checked that all the supplied hardware is connected properly  ?  I'm a hands on person so its a little difficult to explain  when I am not sure of your system but in many cases there is a security code which is inputted in some way through the control panel when you configure your network card (look for a network card icon inside the control panel) which your laptop will use to communicate with the wireless router. Did you find anything like that  ?


----------

